# Steering Wheel off centered!!!



## EWYL (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi, guys I got a question. I think my steering wheel is a little bit off centered, I would say its about 10 to 20 degrees to the left, is that normal? However, when i go about 60 KM with both my hands off the steering wheel, the vehicle go straight without pulling to either side, the only problem is the steering wheel is off centered......is it possible to get the steering wheel center without messing up the alignment? Thank YOu.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Ewyl,

No; steering wheel off center is not normal and I would imagine is very very annoying when driving. This does not mean your ride is out of alignment but steering wheel alignment should only be done after wheel align or if you are sure your wheel align is correct: see below from appropriate maintenance check manual:



ESM said:


> CHECKING NEUTRAL POSITION STEERING WHEEL
> 
> = Make sure that steering gear assembly, steering column and steering wheel are installed in the correct
> position.
> ...



From your last post; you are a new owner and therefore go back to dealer and they should fix it no questions asked.

Lastly: Please take a moment to fill in some of your personal info in your profile ( location and details about your ride) it makes it easier for every one to relate 

welcome to Nissan Forums.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Excellent question*

Thanks for the info. Marc, it will actually help me with exactly the same problem I've had for the past 2 years, since the dealer performed the wheel alignment and managed to get the steering wheel off centre too. It has not bothered me at all while driving, as I concentrate on the car driving straight rather than the steering being straight 

It is only out slightly like mentioned above maybe, but I thought the remedy process was much more complicated than that, as it might involve removing the driver's side airbag to get to the bolt holding the steering, which seems to be not the case at all.

Now that I've seen the solution, I'll be asking the dealer to fix it. Hopefully they won’t stuff up the wheel alignment in the process this time. Hehehe

A very good question indeed, which may help many in the same situation.

Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Marc,

Just checked the service manual and I think I was correct in my assumption that the process is MUCH more complicated than the solution you provided above.

Pls. refer to section PS10 of the manual whereby it clearly states that you need to remove the driver's side airbag first before fixing the steering centre position. The SRS section of the manual also gives great cautions when removing the SRS airbag and advises that the ignition switch be turned-off and the battery disconnected for 3 minutes at least.

This is definitely not a DIY maintenance and better left for the dealer to perform, as playing with the SRS airbag involves risks of injury (if deployed by accident) PLUS big $$$$ to have it put in place if it does deploy.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Agreed!*

I agree that it is not a DIY job. (I never insinuated otherwise; you did )
Unless you know what your doing about disconnecting air bag...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> I agree that it is not a DIY job. (I never insinuated otherwise; you did )
> Unless you know what your doing about disconnecting air bag...


Well I had the tools ready to go and attack my steering wheel when I saw how easy it is to do from your reply LOL

Lucky I checked the manual first, otherwise you would have probably seen me plastered to the tailgate window with the air-bag in my mouth


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

This is weird. I guess there must be a guy at the Nissan factory in Japan who is equilibrially challanged (is that a real word?) as both my X-Trails have had their steering wheels off-centre.

In neither was the steering off-balance it was simply that the wheel was slightly tilted to the left. It was more pronounced on my first X-Trail and at its first service I got the dealer to fix it........although the fix still wasn't absolutely dead-centre.

On the current X-Trail the tilt is very, very slight and it does'nt bug me to the extent of getting it fixed but its weird that this has occurred in two cars in a row and that others have had the same problem.

Maybe the guy at the factory has a squint?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Mine was dead straight/centre when I bought the xtrail 3 years ago, but the dealer here (actually the tyre place they use) stuffed it up when they performed the wheel alignment. I never complained about it, because it didn't bother me at all (still doesn't) but if the dealer can and should fix it, why not, I might as well ask them to.


----------

